

WhatsApp users now send over 1 billion messages each day - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2011/10/31/whatsapp-users-now-send-over-1-billion-messages-each-day/

======
foobarbazetc
These guys are pretty impressive, for a company no one really knows about or
hears about.

Serious question: who uses it and why? :)

~~~
fuzionmonkey
Everybody who I know (including myself) uses WhatsApp to text people who are
travelling, studying abroad, or otherwise living overseas but don't want to
pay an arm and leg for international SMS.

It's just a text message replacement. It's essentially iMessage but cross-
platform.

